# [H] [EU-Blackrock] eFame sucht für MoP



## Tizid (7. September 2012)

Das Projekt eFame wurde 2006 von einigen Mitgliedern der World of Warcraft-Kriegercommunity gegründet, mit einst dem Ziel in Star Wars: The old Republic Progressraiding auf hohem Niveau zu betreiben. Über die Jahre hatte das Projekt immer mehr Anhänger gefunden und wurde schlussendlich auch erfolgreich umgesetzt (einige Server First und World Top 10-Kills).

SW:ToR ist sogut wie tod, doch es erhellt ein neues Licht am Himmel: *Mists of Pandaria*

Ein kleiner, beständiger Teil des Raidkaders, sowie vielversprechende Neuzugänge lassen erahnen, was in Mists of Pandaria möglich ist. Wir haben uns auf dem derzeit attraktivsten Server *EU - Blackrock* niedergelassen um in WoW genauso weiterzumachen, wie bisher. Unsere Philosophie ist es, den verfügbaren Content im PvE Bereich schnellstmöglich und mit Erfolg zu erspielen, aber dabei trotzdem keine Real Life vernichtenden Raidzeiten zu haben.

*Wen suchen wir:*

Der Spielertyp, der zu uns passt, hat einfach Bock auf Raiden und übt dieses Hobby mit eben derselben Begeisterung und Hingabe aus, wie alle anderen Spieler bei eFame auch. Wenn dann noch Worte wie Pünktlichkeit und Zuverlässigkeit keine Fremdworte für dich darstellen, dann bist du genau der Spielertyp nach dem wir gesucht haben.

*Den aktuellen Bedarf an Klassen entnehmt ihr bitte unserem WoWProgress Profil (http://www.wowprogress.com/guild/eu/blackrock/eFame) oder dem neusten Post in diesem Thread.*

Herausragende Spieler von hier derzeit nicht aufgeführten Klassen können sich auch gerne jederzeit bewerben.

*Was haben wir zu bieten:*

In den meisten Recruitment-Threads würde an dieser Stelle eine ewig lange Liste an Dingen kommen, die für eine Progressgilde sowieso selbstverständlich sind. Ja, auch wir haben ein Teamspeak und ein Forum, sowie ebenfalls eine kompetente Raid- und Gildenleitung. Wir denken aber, die wichtigste Frage für einen potentiellen Bewerber ist: "Was habe ich zu erwarten, wenn ich mit eFame raiden gehe?" Tja, das ist ganz einfach... wir kochen auch nur mit Wasser und wir haben Spaß an dem was wir tun. Bei uns geht keiner zum Lachen in den Keller, aber jeder weiß, wann es Zeit ist, sich mal 10 Minuten zusammenzunehmen um den Boss zu legen. Wir sind gut organisiert und können jedem raidbegeisterten Spieler eine Umgebung bieten, in der er mit Gleichgesinnten seinem Hobby nachgehen kann.

*Raidzeiten:*

Euch sollte eine Raid-Attendance von mindestens 70-80% möglich sein. Wir raiden während dem Progress zu folgenden Zeiten, dies reduziert sich nach dem Erschließen einer Contentstufe Erfahrungsgemäß auf 1-2 Tage:

Montag: 19:45 - 22:45
Dienstag: 19:45 - 22:45
Mittwoch: 19:45 - 22:45
Donnerstag: 19:45 - 22:45
Sonntag: 18:00 - 22:30 

*Bewerbungsverfahren:*

Ihr könnt eure Bewerbung in unserem Forum via PM an *Tizid* oder *Zelarn* zukommen lassen. Die Bearbeitung erfolgt dann in der Regel binnen 48 Stunden und wir laden euch zu einem TS Gespräch ein, solltet ihr es geschafft haben unsere Neugier zu wecken.

*Gildeninformationen:*

EU-Blackrock
Horde
http://www.efame.de
http://www.wowprogress.com/guild/eu/blackrock/eFame
Gildenstufe: 25

Grüße


eFame Gildenleitung


----------



## Tizid (12. September 2012)

Update!

2 Damagedealer werden gesucht:

- Moonkin
- Mage
- Ele-Shaman
- Shadowpriest


----------



## Tizid (17. September 2012)

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Bewerbungen. Recruiting vorerst closed.


----------



## Tizid (2. Oktober 2012)

Ein Hunter und ein Mage gesucht 

Recruitment in allen Slots geöffnet!


----------



## Tizid (23. Oktober 2012)

6/6 inzwischen.

Einige neue Spieler! Suchen aktuell aber vor allem noch einen Ausraster-Ele-Schamanen.


----------



## Tizid (8. November 2012)

Monk- und Druidenheiler werden benötigt! Gogo!


----------

